# Quick question about diarrhea/eating time



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker just had super icky diarrhea, and hasn't been having that bad lately. (slimey, stringy, green, ugh...) I was so hoping we had gotten away from that. And, of course, I had just given him a bath a few hours earlier.

I got to thinking, just now, that I had given him an unusual treat about 3 hours ago--a Moo Bully Stick, about 5 inches. He's never had one, and rarely chews much, so I didn't keep track of him while unloading groceries, and he apparently devoured it in short order!! (I can't quite believe it, but I can't find it anywhere!) 

My question: Can something a dog eats give them diarrhea within 3 or so hours? That fast? I don't know how a dog's system works...

But, no more Moo Bully Sticks for awhile, just in case.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Absolutely it can cause diarrhea. I found that moo stix didn't work too well with Bogies stomach. His stomach is far far more senstive then Brando's. I now only feed him Merrick Flossies or the Moo Tendon Stix.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Daniel. 

Okay, I'll give these Moo Bully Sticks away, and get another Flossie. Those usually last him a couple of weeks, because he doesn't pay much attention to them. 

Do you know how long it takes something to move through their stomach into their digestive system?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri, Maybe you can call your vet in the morning and ask him about giving Tucker Imodium.

A friend said her vet told her to give Pepto Bismol or Imodium AD, for diarrhea- (1/2 a 2mg tablet for a 20-30 lb. dog, 2 to 4x day at 4-6 hour intervals for her dog that seems to have diarrhea quite often ~ especially if he ate anything new or different.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, 
I'll do that. It would be nice to know a quick and easy remedy for when this happens! That seems weird to give a dog Pepto Bismo or Imodium, though! :suspicious: I'll ask about the timing thing, too. They should know, (I hope.)


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

*canned pumpkin*

Canned pumpkin works for the runs in dogs. I spoon it into an ice cube tray, then freeze it, then pop them out later. I keep them in a bag in the freezer to use when I need it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tikaboo,
Tucker is one that won't eat pumpkin, and even when he I can somehow get some down him, by mixing it with something else, it doesn't help him a bit. There are one or two other folks on here that it hasn't helped, either. I sure tried!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri, is Tucker feeling better now? Do you think it was the bully stick?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for checking, Dale. Yes, I'm quite sure it was the Moo Bully Stick. (I'm going to give the rest of them to a neighbor with dogs...!) He had three really yucky backside baths, and is back to his regular stools now. He just has to have a really sensitive tummy. 

The vet called me back and said that a dog, especially one with a sensitive stomach, can have diarrhea from something they eat anywhere from 15 minutes after eating to 2-3 days later, depending on various factors. She didn't recommend the anti-diarrhea human meds because they contain salicylates, like aspirin does. 

But, he sure LOVED that bully stick, to have eaten the whole thing like that!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Glad he is better. Cicero loves the Moo bully sticks, but one will last him 3 or 4 days. He chews a while and hides it and this goes on and on till it's gone. I am going to ask my vet when I go about the human meds to see what she says....but Cicero has never had loose stools...maybe because he usually gets some rice each day or just has an iron stomach!!


----------

